# My New Carry Friend



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well I have decided to upgrade from my trusty KT P3AT, love that gun but wanted a larger caliber. Got it tonite a KT PF9, both guns are the lightest and smallest in their caliber, both buffed, polished and set up, the PF9 fits my hand better. I will be shooting the Hornady 147gr XTP round for self defense. Cannot wait to get it on the range!​


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

You wanna sell the p3at


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

No I may carry both of them at times and I would not want to break the pair up...lol I will be selling my .357 Rossi 6 shot revolver though, just have not put an ad up, I really hate to sell it...But thanks anyway!


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


FrankwT said:


> No I may carry both of them at times and I would not want to break the pair up...lol I will be selling my .357 Rossi 6 shot revolver though, just have not put an ad up, I really hate to sell it...But thanks anyway!



Gonna upgrade from the uncle mikes holster?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah I ordered the clip on the side to put on it, the trigger shoe and they were out of mags...need 1 or 2 more. I really want a retention holster like the Sawman carries his G19 in for the Pf9 and may get an ankle holster for the P3AT to carry as a backup sometimes. Anything but the Uncle Mikes.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

nice! i got one too. i got an IWB holster and i don't even feel it after a few minutes. interested to hear your feedback after your range day. mine shoots kinda high. 5 yds and in it's not a big problem but much beyond that - well let's just say it's gonna take some getting used to.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Kbill, all I want it a semi retention holster so I don't feel it is coming out. There is a windage adjustment, for the elevation they recommend, don't laugh here, putting a piece of aluminum foil under the sight and tightening it back down...Looking forward to range time with it.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Let us know how it shoots. I had a KT P32 and that thing couldn't hit the broadside of a barn from 10 yards.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Well my P3AT does pretty well and the gun is designed for close range work not a LEO shoot out, so I think it will do its job, if not it will scare the hell out of someone! I always wondered why on TV with a 1000 round shoot out everyone was not dead, Now I know after range day that these hand guns are not meant to be accurate at 50 yards...LOL!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Everyone is out of the mags for the PF9, so I need 2 factory mags if anyone has 1-2 sitting around, Thanks


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

FrankwT said:


> Everyone is out of the mags for the PF9, so I need 2 factory mags if anyone has 1-2 sitting around, Thanks


Gunbroker has them, I'll send ya the link...


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

Hey if you get tired of that color frame or damage it, I have a new factory Black PF9 frame with all the pins $20.00 with instructions, easy swap


----------

